# "Take this picture and do something to it" II (Buffalo Bill Edition)



## Null (Sep 15, 2017)

Null's two-tone version:
 

(Source)
https://www.reddit.com/r/transpassi...alice_f22_and_ive_been_on_hrt_all_summer_now/
https://archive.md/l6wzp


----------



## Honeybunny (Sep 15, 2017)

I feel like there's a SCP description missing here

Maybe the 'The Crooked Smirk' or 'Hairless Orangutan'


----------



## Ballo (Sep 15, 2017)

What in the fuck


----------



## TougherToenails (Sep 15, 2017)

Somebody put it through the trippy lsd filter that makes animals appear.

Edit: also someone please shop him into the drain for 'It'


----------



## Bluebird (Sep 15, 2017)

Is that Rika?


----------



## Jaiman (Sep 15, 2017)

> Nothing, girl! You look absolutely gorgeous! I LOVE the dress and the way you styled your hair (a lot better than mine tbh >.>)


Excuse me?


----------



## exhausted (Sep 15, 2017)

> MarvelousWaffle
> Trans - Hairy Pseudo-Penis <3• 37d
> Nothing, girl! You look absolutely gorgeous! I LOVE the dress and the way you styled your hair (a lot better than mine tbh >.>)


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 15, 2017)

a considerably weak attempt, to quote chris


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Sep 15, 2017)

"Null finale mistake"


----------



## Randall Fragg (Sep 15, 2017)

Immediately what I thought of.


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 15, 2017)

Jaiman said:


> Excuse me?


"What in the actual holy fuck is happening to the world"

Thank goodness there are still some sane people in this world


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Sep 15, 2017)

Randall Flagg ninjaed me on the first...





So I made another.


----------



## Corn Sake (Sep 15, 2017)

Twenty-two years old, my arse.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## SweetTeaMcgee (Sep 15, 2017)

Would you fuck me? I'd fuck me.


----------



## Judge Holden (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## crayolasword (Sep 15, 2017)

Gal Pals for Life


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Sep 15, 2017)

(worries in slavic)


----------



## Funnybone (Sep 15, 2017)

i made a transparent clip-out if anyone needs it


----------



## BV 937 (Sep 15, 2017)

Here is an improvement for ya


----------



## chadmuska (Sep 15, 2017)

I was considering just posting a picture of gollum and call it a day but...


----------



## Terror Rism (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 15, 2017)

Jesus Christ, like that thing needs editing to stand out!


----------



## Nothin Personnel Kid (Sep 15, 2017)

Kill it before it lays eggs.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Sep 15, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Jesus Christ, like that thing needs editing to stand out!


It's gonna need a lot of editing for more than just that...


----------



## Gunslinger (Sep 15, 2017)

You guys are fast. I'll post mine anyway.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Sep 15, 2017)

I found this weird videotape in my basement the other day, is it ghosts or a bigfoot? Discuss.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 15, 2017)

Null said:


> View attachment 280574
> 
> Null's two-tone version:
> View attachment 280576
> ...


What I thought you'd do with it is make it a mod.


----------



## Funnybone (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Gullik (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm getting a flu and whenver I get flu I also get very weird dreams and sleep badly. Seeing this I'm pretty sure the next night will be full of vivid nightmares.


----------



## Zorceror44 (Sep 15, 2017)

Jaiman said:


> Excuse me?


This was probably one of the trolls responding to this comment, which was also a troll. I looked through their post history and noticed them also commenting on pictures of Oswald Mosley and a photoshopped picture of Kurt Eichenwald that were posted by /pol/ raiders.. No other activity on any trans sub before that.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm having way too much fun with this


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Francis York Morgan (Sep 15, 2017)

Jesus Christ, what the fuck is that?!


----------



## Terror Rism (Sep 15, 2017)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Jesus Christ, what the fuck is that?!


a victim of the gypsy holocaust


----------



## Funnybone (Sep 15, 2017)

i dont know if people will still get this ref lol...


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Rotus (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Judge Holden (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Cthulu (Sep 15, 2017)

Lmao @Buffalo Bill you dick tucking faggot. drink bleach. Can someone make this @Buffalo Bill necking himself? @BOLDYSPICY!


----------



## Jaimas (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Duck (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Tubular Monkey (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Kazami Yuuka (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Terror Rism (Sep 15, 2017)

i wonder why this house is so cheap
i'm sure nothing's wrong with it


----------



## A Skeleton (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Gunslinger (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Bazaine (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## RIP_SANITY (Sep 15, 2017)

"What is up everyone, darksydephil here, and I'm celebrating *SNORT* Valentine's day with my new GF here"


----------



## Cable 7 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## ShittyRecolor (Sep 15, 2017)

Cue Vogel in Käfig


----------



## Funnybone (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## FBIfellow420 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## panko (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## panko (Sep 15, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> View attachment 280626


 
Please can someone make this buyable so I can wear this and anger both Misfits fans and posers when I tell them its not really a Misfits shirt.

Also:


> Spoiler adult content. Anything you wouldn't want your boss to see on your monitor should be hidden. Don't embed NSFW content in your post directly.



You mean this entire thread?


----------



## BIgBadWolf (Sep 15, 2017)

Still no Narcissa? I'm impressed.


----------



## WeeGee (Sep 15, 2017)

Likeicare is at it again.


Spoiler


----------



## Ruin (Sep 15, 2017)

I thought there would be at least one attack on titan shoop already.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Gunslinger (Sep 15, 2017)

Lesbian sleepover. Only Real & Genuine ladies allowed.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Portajohn (Sep 15, 2017)

TougherToenails said:


> Somebody put it through the trippy lsd filter that makes animals appear.


----------



## Fareal (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't think its possible to make the original image any scarier. There's a miasma of genuine horror hanging over it.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Sep 15, 2017)

Ruin said:


> I thought there would be at least one attack on titan shoop already.


There is!

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/take-...uffalo-bill-edition.34339/page-3#post-2602860


----------



## Terror Rism (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Von Clausewitz (Sep 15, 2017)

I can't tell the difference!


----------



## LofaSofa (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## SJ 485 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Funnybone (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## symantec (Sep 15, 2017)

Why the fuck is this on the main page? I almost had a goddamn cardiac arrhythmia.


----------



## exhausted (Sep 15, 2017)

Ruin said:


> I thought there would be at least one attack on titan shoop already.


?


----------



## MediExcalibur2012 (Sep 15, 2017)

Null said:


> View attachment 280574
> 
> Null's two-tone version:
> View attachment 280576
> ...


Why are you spoiling scenes from the new 'It' movie?


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 15, 2017)

Cursed image.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Sep 15, 2017)

PortsideDave said:


> I'm having way too much fun with this


----------



## The Great Chandler (Sep 15, 2017)

I wish I could mess around with this, but it's too damn creepy.


----------



## Terror Rism (Sep 15, 2017)

The Great Chandler said:


> I wish I could mess around with this, but it's too damn creepy.


wu makes me uncomfortable to edit in fine detail but this one legit makes me feel like i want a chastity belt for rape avoidance


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 15, 2017)

Andres Muschetti will direct my nightmare about this creature.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Sep 15, 2017)

I cant use photoshop or edit pictures.

So i got @POTUS to tweet it for me.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Zoobles (Sep 15, 2017)

This thing reminds me of the hooker from breaking bad


----------



## cumrobbery (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## UnfortunateInsect (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## kirakira (Sep 15, 2017)

troon or not you have to have some really unfortunate genes to look like this at 22

like, shop him with normal dude clothes and he'd still look like a ghastly monster


----------



## A Skeleton (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Hodor (Sep 15, 2017)

Someone shop that face over Jared Leto's Joker.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Sep 15, 2017)

I looked into the abyss and the abyss stared back


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Sep 15, 2017)

Heres an improvement.


----------



## nonnewtonian (Sep 15, 2017)

Hodor said:


> Someone shop that face over Jared Leto's Joker.


sorry it's shit i'm kinda drunk and suck at shopping


----------



## Azafran90 (Sep 15, 2017)

sorry


----------



## Magique (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Tubular Monkey (Sep 15, 2017)

cumrobbery said:


>



Gotta DQD that.


----------



## Funnybone (Sep 16, 2017)

sigh. i just had to make it. i accept all the autism ratings. i deserve them.


----------



## Staffy (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Sushinope (Sep 16, 2017)

Is this a random person or a lolcow on here?


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## CWCissey (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## MG 620 (Sep 16, 2017)

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tara_Calico


----------



## Kikomi (Sep 16, 2017)

i was gonna do a leto joker shoop but that was done already.

i really wanted to see more pics of this beautiful specimen. even though reverse image searching doesn't have any leads, a part of me is thinking this is fake. mainly because he regularly posts/comments in r/the_donald, and there isn't a single other mention of being trans, or any trans related content in any of his comments or posts. also the picture looks super fucking old. like some kind of cursed picture you'd find while rummaging through some boxes from your attic. like some kind of crossdressing samara will crawl out of the picture and kill you. everything is just too perfectly awful for this to be a genuine post.
anyways, enjoy this.


----------



## John Furrman (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## ShittyRecolor (Sep 16, 2017)

Mister Moo said:


> View attachment 280699



Thanks for the inspiration!





#IRememberCowlick


----------



## Von Clausewitz (Sep 16, 2017)

Tried to be funny, by putting that thing into a Giger-esque environment, but it somehow is less unsettling than the original.


----------



## Kikomi (Sep 16, 2017)

i just want to know where the fuck this picture came from


----------



## Bagronkleton (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## H4nzn1 (Sep 16, 2017)

Don't do drugs. This is what can happen to you if you do.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 16, 2017)

Jesus.

David Gerard has really let himself go.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Sep 16, 2017)

Can we please take this thing off the front page?


----------



## Null (Sep 16, 2017)

ForgedBlades said:


> Can we please take this thing off the front page?


pussy


----------



## yummy hand sanitizer (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Dymentia (Sep 16, 2017)

Why did I waste my talent for *this?*


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## rabbitgay (Sep 16, 2017)

why did i waste my time on this


----------



## Xerxes IX (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## SwanDive (Sep 16, 2017)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you "Google Deep Dream taken _way_ too far"


----------

